# Is Chris Webber the answer in Philly? w/ poll.



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

He’s had a whole training camp and a ¼ of the season alongside Allen Iverson and he’s averaged: 19.0ppg and 10.5rpg, shooting 42% from the field, a poor percentage for a big man.
He’s playing much better than I thought he’d be playing at this point. He’s also been healthy all year. 

Personally, I still don’t think he’s the long term solution to us building a championship team, on the other hand, he’s been the best compliment AI has had. 

*What do you guys think of Chris Webber’s play so far?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> *What do you guys think of Chris Webber’s play so far?


I think his play has warrant the doubters of this trade to come forth and issue an appology IMO he won that game for us against Minnesota AI is goin to have his share of bad games and that game against Minnesota showed us with C-Webb we can still win games when AI doesnt throw 40 pts on the board


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

He followed up the Minnesota game with another strong performance and carried the team again tonight by scoring most of the points in the 4th when the rest of the team went quiet.

Look, Webber was historically one of the worst free throw shooters in the NBA. This year he takes all of the team's Techincal free throws instead of Korver. He's improved his game where it was weak to make up for his busted legs and loss of jumping ability. He has helped turn this team into a group that can actually create ball movement instead of standing around flat footed. Anyone that thinks the 76ers were better last year pre-Webber has a short memory.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

jpk said:


> He followed up the Minnesota game with another strong performance and carried the team again tonight by scoring most of the points in the 4th when the rest of the team went quiet.
> 
> Look, Webber was historically one of the worst free throw shooters in the NBA. This year he takes all of the team's Techincal free throws instead of Korver. He's improved his game where it was weak to make up for his busted legs and loss of jumping ability. He has helped turn this team into a group that can actually create ball movement instead of standing around flat footed. Anyone that thinks the 76ers were better last year pre-Webber has a short memory.


 Had to take a shot at Korver didnt you. I wonder where you have been since hes been playing well.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Technicall would Allen I. be "The Answer" in Philly??


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

iight whos the coward who said hes overrated and didnt leave a response in the thread huh?


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

It wasn't me, I think he's a good compliment to AI and I strongly believe they will make the pl'offs and win their division. 

But, I am one of the one's that think Webb is overrated. That doesn't mean I don't like him. I just wished we had gotten him 5yrs ago.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

CWebb is the ****ing man


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Had to take a shot at Korver didnt you. I wonder where you have been since hes been playing well.


OK, so Korver stepped up and started doing his job the past week. Maybe he did some meditation and learned to relax and let it flow. Let's see if he performs another disappearing act come playoff time. For the teams sake, I sure hope not! (But I do enjoy ripping on him, so it would make things on these boards more fun for me...)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't complain with Webber, I'd rather have him than Kenny Thomas, Brian Skinner, and Corliss Williamson anyday.

I believe he's the best compliment Iverson has had in his career, now these two just have to allow the rest of the team to compliment them on offense. Korver's the only one who seems to be on the same page as these guys consistently.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> It wasn't me, I think he's a good compliment to AI and I strongly believe they will make the pl'offs and win their division.
> 
> But, I am one of the one's that think Webb is overrated. That doesn't mean I don't like him. I just wished we had gotten him 5yrs ago.


I dont see how he can be overrated no one gives the man any credit in the first place all i ever hear about him is hes an old man with no legs but I hear you on the 5yrs ago he was sick comin out of UM


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> I dont see how he can be overrated no one gives the man any credit in the first place all i ever hear about him is hes an old man with no legs but I hear you on the 5yrs ago he was sick comin out of UM


 CWebb has been in the league almost 13 years, its impossible for him to have come out of UM 5 yrs ago


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> CWebb has been in the league almost 13 years, its impossible for him to have come out of UM 5 yrs ago


I think he meant he was a really good player five years ago AND he was the man back in UM.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> I think he meant he was a really good player five years ago AND he was the man back in UM.


Oops. My bad route I-76


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Chris Webber has been agressisve, Not that I doubted him: I was the one that was screaming all day when Sportscenter announced it, Infact I remember Sportrises Comment: The 76ers shock the world and make a last minute deal for C-Webb. That's right CHRIS WEBBER in a 76ers uniform. And yes his legs have gotten better, and yes he's averaging more then 10 rebounds, and yes the assists have been piling up, and yes, he is carrying an otherwise mediocre offensive team.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Nah, AI is the answer. 

CWebb is the math.


----------

